# Floppy ears



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Not that it matters..actually I love floppy ears...Jim's left ear has started to completely flop at 4 months. He is a purebreed (as well as a rescue) but I am sure he is 100% chi. It's sooo cute. Does anybody know anything about ears?


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

from what ive heard chis ears have a mind of their own . i know many chis have the large sticky up ears , some pups have floppy ears that go up at a certain age and some chis ears stay floppy . Correct me if im wrong but im sure i read somewhee that chis ears can flop when teething also . i wouldnt worry .


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

Baby chihuahuas sometimes don't have both ears up, it takes time for the muscles to get strong enough. You can help her ears to perk up by gently massaging them. Rub your hands up and down the side of her face (cup her head and do both at the same time) and back and forth. If her eyebrows end up on her forehead or she she looks like she's had a bad face lift, you're doing it too hard. 

Sometimes a chihuahua will have one or both ears suddenly droop when they start losing their baby teeth. My older chihuahua didn't do it, my younger one did, one day her right ear was flopped down. A month later, it popped back up and has stayed that way ever since. My advice is to take a few pictures, 'cause they're so cute when this happens. 

If her ear(s) are still flopped after 5 months, odds are they'll never stand up. That doesn't matter unless you intended to show her. She doesn't care about her ears and neither should you. You can always tell people who ask "She's a rarity, a floppy eared chihuahua". Most people will be impressed, and those of us who know better will just smile and wink.


----------



## chi baby (Feb 24, 2008)

copied this for you from a google search


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks! I've never heard that. How interesting! He could be teething. He's probably about the right age. Hmmm. It really is cute. Day by day his ears seem to change. Sometimes the tips are down just a tad. Hardly ever are they completely up! I am more curious than worried. Since he is a rescue, we don't have papers for him, so showing him is not an option. He is a family member. I like the explanation of him being "rare"!!!! How priceless is that?! Thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yes lots of Chi's ears will flop during teething


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## chifreak (Dec 27, 2007)

chifreak said:


> [URL="http://
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whow.....how did that get soooooooooo big? that is a pic just days before his ear flopped


----------



## SinaBChis (Feb 23, 2008)

I was getting ready to post this same question. Tinks right ear recently started to flop. I too am not real worried just curious, because Tink is way too tiny for show or breeding. Great info thanks!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

I just thought I would add....what a cutie


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Ahhhh he cute!!!!!!!!! Ivy's tips flopped when teething. Only for a few days. Willow are straight as a board, but when she just wakes up sometimes, they will be floppy but she is a baby.

Lori


----------



## dahlia (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm sure his ears will be fine. Lucy's ears never went up even for a short time-but your chi's ears were pretty much there.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness..he's too cute!! :love5:


----------



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

What a cutie.
I was just getting ready to ask this same question. I noticed when we first got Zeth at 6 months his ears where up. Now at 7 months his ears are floppy. Would never have associated teething with floppy ears.
Even if they stay floppy, I'll still love him to pieces.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

He is so cute! Yes, their ears flop when they're teething. 

Bella's ears flop (one or both) when she is tired and she is 2 years old:


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

He is sooo cute :love5: And those ears are biiig 
Carl's ears *never* stood up. Mia's ears *never* flopped


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

such a cutie - yes teething they flop a bit
Twigs were floppy when i got her 2 days later they were up and stayed up i was so dissapointed they were soo cute floppy


----------

